

Meet Coinye West, the Kanye-inspired Bitcoin alternative for normal folk - CrazedGeek
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2083761/meet-coinye-west-the-kanyeinspired-bitcoin-alternative-for-normal-folk.html

======
eip
When I think of 'normal folk' Kanye is not the first person that comes to
mind.

